# weapons



## phoenix277 (Dec 2, 2002)

does anyone know a web page from the UK that sells weapons eg: bokkens,nunchucks,jo staff????:jediduel: :samurai: :yinyang:


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 2, 2002)

Don't know of a webpage but you can always try E-Bay.  Maybe someone will be selling good weapons with in-expensive shipping.

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 2, 2002)

Doesn't the UK have some very strict laws regarding nunchaku and other such weapons?  If so, I think you'd have a problem finding a UK-based business that sells them.

Cthulhu


----------



## phoenix277 (Dec 3, 2002)

not really ur not really allowed to carry them around with u but u r allowed to posse them


----------



## phoenix277 (Dec 3, 2002)

i found a site anyway its www.battleorders.co.uk


----------



## Yari (Dec 6, 2002)

What about this:

http://www.edirectory.co.uk/pf/static/880/ca10455.html
http://www.martialarts.co.uk/c413.htm
http://213.130.58.37/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Wooden_Training_Weapons_65.html


/Yari


----------

